# Digitech Trio



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Adcandor mentioned this in another thread. I think this is such an interesting and intuitive pedal I felt it should be posted here. Your thoughts?

This pedal actually learns your style and provides a backup for you. It is so much better than a looper IMHO!

[video=youtube;0r_9zhloWSo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0r_9zhloWSo[/video]


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

There was a little run about it in the Namm 2015 thread (where I saw it for the first time), but it definitely needs its own thread.

If you want one, you have to order soon. The Arts Music Store ordered 20 - and all the employees took one. There was 6 left and I took one and convinced 2 others to snag some as well. I don't think it'll last long.

Can anyone think of a good way to get this to work, if I want the drums and bass to come out of computer speakers, but the guitar signal to come out of my amp? I was thinking that the headphones out will be fine for the computer speaker, but how do I keep the guitar signal out.


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

It already had it's own thread. I want one too, will be ordering soon. 

http://www.guitarscanada.com/showth...io-Better-than-Beat-Buddy!&highlight=Digitech


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Hamstrung said:


> It already had it's own thread. I want one too, will be ordering soon.
> 
> http://www.guitarscanada.com/showth...io-Better-than-Beat-Buddy!&highlight=Digitech


Huh, how did it miss that thread? Good for you for finding it so early. BTW, it is selling for $179.00 at MF and they have 15% off for orders of $299.00 and up. So if two ordered them, or if you added something to bring the price up to the $299.00 point, you would get a discount making them $153.00 USD.


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

I gotta have one but will wait until it's no longer the "next great thing". However, I will be very tempted though if I see one on the shelf at L&M!


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

Has anyone seen these on the shelves yet? Every time I check the L&M site they don't have any. Other sites list them as pre-order only. Anyone aware of a release date?


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

Stratin2traynor said:


> Has anyone seen these on the shelves yet? Every time I check the L&M site they don't have any. Other sites list them as pre-order only. Anyone aware of a release date?


I just put a deposit on one last weekend. They said they're expected mid to late March... so any day now.


----------



## Voxguy76 (Aug 23, 2006)

Funny I ordered one from Cosmo Music. Just saw they charged me on the full amount already. Pretty sure the store policy was "we charge your card when we ship" will have to inquire.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

The initial release date was supposed to be early March, but due to parts shortages,
it pushed the release back to the end of March.

That's what the DigiTech rep had said on TGP.


----------



## zurn (Oct 21, 2009)

Has anyone finally tried one of these? It looks really cool!

[video=youtube;4484J3JhYGY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4484J3JhYGY[/video]


----------



## tomsy49 (Apr 2, 2015)

zurn said:


> Has anyone finally tried one of these? It looks really cool!
> 
> [video=youtube;4484J3JhYGY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4484J3JhYGY[/video]


I had one for a while and it was pretty cool. Sometimes the results you expect on a chord progression aren't exactly what comes out for certain genres. That may be due to inexperience on my part but it was very cool when i had it. I just figured i was better off using backing tracks off my ipad rather than have this. I really want a beat buddy but i can't justify the price tag.


----------

